# Laufräder DT-Swiss X 1650 falsches Gewicht ?



## criscross (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo

habe seid gestern mein neues Canyon MR mit den DT-Swiss X 1650
Laufrädern.
Habe dann mal spaßeshalber die Laufräder gewogen und siehe da,
die wiegen genau 1800 gr.
Eigentlich dachte ich immer die Bezeichnung X 1650 steht bei 
DT-Swiss für die Gewichtsangabe, weil dann müßte es sich bei 
meinen Laufrädern ja wohl um die X-1800 handeln.
Hat da wohl jemand auf meine Laufräder die falschen Aufkleber
aufgeklebt ?????? oder vertauscht ????

Canyon schreibt ja beim MR 9 SL zu den Laufrädern : leicht und 
langlebig und exklusiv für Canyon gebaut !
Also ich finde  * leicht * ist das gerade nicht .
Sind eure Laufräder auch so schwer ?


----------



## dahawaiandino (28. Januar 2010)

es würde mich auch interessieren was das für dinger sind.

hab mal ne mail an dtswiss gesendet mit der frage um gewicht und vergleichbarkeit mit einem aktuellen regulären laufrad.

mal sehen vielleicht antworten die ja morgen schon dann geb ich euch bescheid!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas W. (28. Januar 2010)

hallo, wie ist denn das Gesamtgewicht des nerve MR 9.0 sl? bei welcher Größe?


----------



## feardorcha (28. Januar 2010)

@dahawaiandino: Kannst Du vergessen. (Link)

Die kommen immer nur mit Standard-Phrasen, wie... 

"das Gewicht ermittelt man durch die Bezeichnung" (komisch, ich dachte durch wiegen?! )

oder

"Es handelt sich um einen OEM LRS, deren Teile leicht abweichen" (also keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort)


Meiner Meinung nach riecht das stark nach einer Kundenverarsche á la Cube!


----------



## dahawaiandino (28. Januar 2010)

hmmmm.....

ok das gewicht ist scheinbar etwas höher, aber würdet ihr den lrs als gut bzw dem preis des bikes entsprechend bewerten?

was haltet ihr vom x1650?


----------



## feardorcha (28. Januar 2010)

Also das Gesamtpaket der Canyon Bikes ist vom P/L-Verhältnis immer noch ziemlich gut und der LRS wird schon haltbar sein (bei dem Gewicht ist das aber auch Pflicht), aber mit solchen Aktionen verscherzen sie sich`s etwas bei mir.

Cube und andere betreiben ja wie gesagt die gleichen Spielchen.
Meiner Meinung nach verlieren die Marken (Cube, Canyon und insbesondere DT Swiss) auf diese Art & Weise das Vertrauen der Kunden. Ob sich das am Ende auszahlt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Der alte Sack (28. Januar 2010)

alte bruehe - 150gr. - dann kann man sich`s auch mit mir verscherzen - wenn das bsp.weise die fehlmenge an der käsethecke ist......
steht irgendwo das der lfr-satz 1650 wiegen muss - nein ? - ach wegem dem aufkleber - hmm - dieselben typen bleiben auch einfach auf der strasse stehen...... weil da nen rotes licht ist ..!

man,man,man - immer wieder diesselbe leier - billig kaufen aber teuer saufen (wollen) - vllt. klappts ja irgendwann


----------



## criscross (28. Januar 2010)

naja, billig wäre es, wenns aus dem Baumarkt wäre,
Rudy Dax und ko.

Aber an einem Rad für 2700 Euronen ist das 
schon irgendwie ne Mogelpackung !


----------



## Der alte Sack (28. Januar 2010)

billig in relation - raus aus der schublade(ndenkerei)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Januar 2010)

naja auch DT kocht bei den Canyon LRS nur mit Wasser !
und es wird nirgends explizit mit einem LRS Gewicht von 1650g geworben, das ist reine Interpretation oder Wunschdenken
Letztendlich ist es ist es eine Typen Bezeichnung für einen OEM LRS, der eben nicht sofort mit den regulären DT LRS vergleichbar sein soll.


----------



## feardorcha (29. Januar 2010)

@Bjoern: Komisch, ich habe hier zwei mails vorliegen - sowohl von DT Swiss als auch von Canyon - in denen beide Unternehmen behaupten, dass das Gewicht aus der Typenbezeichnung hervorgeht. (und die wollen das sehr wohl suggerieren, da die DT Swiss Laufradsätze sich an diese Nomenklatur halten)

@alter Sack: Die Information von DT Swiss habe ich eingeholt, BEVOR ich mir ein Canyon geholt habe.
Canyon verbaut diesen LRS auch an einem 3000 Euro - Rad.
Von Billig oder Schubladendenken kann da wohl kaum die Rede sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Januar 2010)

zwischen suggerieren und zusichern ist aber immer noch ein Unterschied 

wenn das für euch ein Mangel darstellt müsst ihr es bei Canyon reklamieren und auf Wandlung, Rücknahme, Austausch, etc. bestehen
ob das geht bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, da es sich in erster Linie um eine Typenbezeichnung handelt und eben nicht um eine zugesicherte Eigenschaft. Eine Herleitung aus der Typenbezeichnung ist IMHO keine Zusicherung im rechtlichen Sinn.

Gruß Björn


----------



## feardorcha (29. Januar 2010)

Öhm... wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.
Ich habe doch soeben geschrieben, dass ich eine schriftliche Aussage beider Unternehmen habe, die dieses Verständnis der Artikelbezeichnung untermauern.

Das Suggerieren bezieht sich eher darauf, dass die DT Swiss Produkte dieser Nomenklatur folgen, DT Swiss dann an Cube, Canyon und Co. diese "Markenidentität" verkauft, um dann den Kunden bewusst zu verarschen.


----------



## criscross (29. Januar 2010)

habe eben mit Canyon gesprochen. Es handelt sich hier um aftermaket
Laufräder die Canyon von DT-Swiss zukauft.
Damit der Kunde die Laufräder besser einordnen kann, hat Canyon sich
die 1650 Aufkleber von DT-Swiss draufmachen lassen. Die Zahl 1650 hat bei diesen Laufrädern nix mit dem sonst von DT bekannten Gewicht
zutun. Ist also nur eine interne Bezeichnung von Canyon !

Auf meine Frage ob das nicht ne Mogelpackung sei,
hat mir der Canyon Mitarbeiter sogar rechtgegeben ,
hat aber gleichzeitig auf das Gewicht des Kompl. Bikes
hingewiesen,und da das paßt wäre doch alles OK !

Ob Canyon sowas nötig hat, ich verstehes nicht.

Werde die dicken Laufräder wohl bei ebay verticken und
mir dann echte DT-Swiss Laufräder kaufen, da weiß 
ich dann wenigstens was ich habe !


----------



## feardorcha (29. Januar 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> habe eben mit Canyon gesprochen. Es handelt sich hier um aftermaket
> Laufräder die Canyon von DT-Swiss zukauft.
> Damit der Kunde die Laufräder besser einordnen kann, hat Canyon sich
> die 1650 Aufkleber von DT-Swiss draufmachen lassen. Die Zahl 1650 hat bei diesen Laufrädern nix mit dem sonst von DT bekannten Gewicht
> ...



Dito!

Ich werde allerdings gleich etwas Gescheites von Felix Wolf holen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Januar 2010)

feardorcha schrieb:


> Öhm... wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.
> Ich habe doch soeben geschrieben, dass ich eine schriftliche Aussage beider Unternehmen habe, die dieses Verständnis der Artikelbezeichnung untermauern.



und du hast die Aussagen auch richtig gelesen !?
Ich bin mir fast sicher, du hast damit keine schriftliche und rechtlich aussagekräftige Bestätigung dass es sich die bei der Typenbezeichnung X1650 um exakt das genaue Gewicht handelt, sprich so in die Richtung "die 1650 entspricht genau dem Gewicht des LRS und das garantieren wir auch" 
Viel eher wird es ein typisches Marketing Geschwätz sein, so nach dem 'Motto "bei der Bezeichnung unserer LRS verwenden wir Bezeichnungen die im Bereich eines möglichen Gewichtes liegen wir aber aus Gründen der Haltbarkeit auch verstärkte Bauteile verwenden die das Gewicht erhöhen können" oder sonstwie in irgendwelchem verdrehtem Werbedeutsch...

Hast du dagegen doch eine rechtlich haltbare Bestätigung und das am besten auch im Kaufvertrag oder der Produktbeschreibung vom Kaufdatum stehen, dann könntest du auf Einhaltung der dir vertraglich zugesicherten Eigenschaften bestehen und einen Austausch verlangen.
Allerdings halte ich Canyon nicht für so.....ungeschickt 
Meines Wissens stehen in den Beschreibungen der Bikes nirgendwo die Einzelgewichte der Komponenten sondern nur ein Gesamtgewicht des Bikes. Und selbst das darf durchaus auch im Rahmen von üblichen Serienschwankungen um einiges davon abweichen bevor man einem Hersteller da etwas vorwerfen kann bzw. auf Wandlung, Austausch oder Rücknahme bestehen kann.



feardorcha schrieb:


> Das Suggerieren bezieht sich eher darauf, dass die DT Swiss Produkte dieser Nomenklatur folgen, DT Swiss dann an Cube, Canyon und Co. diese "Markenidentität" verkauft, um dann den Kunden bewusst zu verarschen.



wie gesagt es ist eine Typenbezeichnung, mehr nicht !
eine Verarschung würde ich es nicht direkt nennen, eher eine geschickte Blendung
Das machen z.B. auch Automobilhersteller gerne so. Da steht 400 in der Typenbezeichnung und trotzdem bekommt man nicht automatisch eine 4,0l Maschine oder 400PS

schon allein das es den LRS nicht offiziell von DT gibt, sondern nur an Canyon Bikes, zeigt doch das hier was im Busch ist. 
Canyon will die Bikes als augenscheinlich gut ausgestattet verkaufen und bedient sich typischen Werbemittelchen um die Leute etwas bestimmtes glauben zu lassen, ohne dies je explizit so zugesichert zu haben.

Letztendlich sagt es aber noch nichts über die Qualität des LRS aus.
Da werden normale DT Standart Bauteile verbaut sein und Canyon wollte einen schönen bunten Aufkleber für den LRS haben, wenn sie schon ganze LKW Ladungen davon abnehmen.
Wenn man hergeht und die Speichendicke, Felgenbreite, etc. ermittelt und dann z.B. mit dem Laufradkonfigurator auf der WhizzWheels Seite rumspielt, sieht man schnell was DT für Canyon in dem LRS verbaut hat.


auch der Felix kann nur mit den normalen Bauteilen ein LRS aufbauen. Nimmt er dieselben Komponenten kommt das gleiche Gewicht raus..... 
Im Gegensatz zu den Massenanfertigungen kann er allerdings handverlesene Teile und da gleich noch das beste (leichteste) auf dem Markt nehmen. Dafür kostest der LRS bei ihm auch einiges mehr. 
Denn er wird das nie zu dem Preis machen können den Canyon bei DT bezahlt hat.


----------



## feardorcha (29. Januar 2010)

O-Ton von Canyon: "Gewicht wird durch die Namengsgebung bestimmt: ca. 1.650 g"
O-Ton von DT-Swiss: "Das Gewicht des Laufradsatzes ergibt sich aus der Bezeichnung. Sprich also in Ihrem Fall 1650."

Ob dies nun eine rechtliche Handhabe bewirkt, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln.
Davon habe ich auch gar nicht gesprochen.
Es ist aber ohne Zweifel eine Verarsche - ob Du es nun "geschickte Blendung" nennen willst oder eine noch besser klingende Bezeichnung findest.

Ich habe auch nicht vor, mich mit Canyon darüber zu streiten.
Der LRS wird so wie er ist als Neu vertickt und gut is...

Dass Felix Wolf für einen entsprechend höherwertigeren LRS mehr nimmt, ist mir auch klar - das zahle ich dann aber auch gerne.
Ich finde, dass Canyon das nicht nötig hat. Meine Kaufentscheidung wäre auch auf Canyon gefallen, wenn der LRS "X1800" gehießen hätte.
Cube, Canyon und Co. sollten sich einfach mal überlegen, ob eine solche "geschickte Blendung" nicht evtl. dazu führt, dass das nächste Bike kein Cube, Canyon oder dergleichen mehr sein wird. Es geht hier schließlich auch um Vertrauen und woher soll ich wissen, dass diese Strategie in Zukunft nicht auch auf andere Bauteile ausgedehnt wird, wodurch der Preisvorteil eines Versenders ad absurdum geführt wird.


MfG,

Fear


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon_Support (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

nach Rücksprache mit unserem Produktmanagement kann ich euch folgendes zu unseren OEM-DT-Swiss-Laufrädern sagen:

Die Laufradsätze werden von DT Swiss speziell für uns gefertigt (es handelt sich dabei um OEM Ware, basierend auf dem X1800 mit leichteren Komponenten), und lassen sich daher nur schwer mit den Aftermarket Laufrädern vergleichen. Wir haben aber die Namen bewusst an die DT Swiss Nomenklatur angepasst damit unsere Kunden die Laufräder von der Wertigkeit her richtig einordnen können. 

Uns war es wichtig ein geringeres Gewicht als beim Aftermarket-Laufradsatz zu erreichen ohne dabei an Stabilität und Lebensdauer zu verlieren. Die Gewichtsersparnis gegenüber dem X1800 kommt dabei aus den Speichen/Nippeln und dem Freilaufkörper. Das von uns geforderte Zielgewicht war maximal 1700 Gramm. Rechnet man nun Fertigungstoleranzen von +/- 7% mit ein, ist der Laufradsatz von "criscross" zwar etwas schwerer als die Serie, aber er liegt noch im Toleranzbereich.  Wurde das Gewicht allerdings inkl. der Schnellspanner ermittelt, dürften die Laufräder sogar noch unter dem Seriengewicht liegen, da bei DT Swiss und auch bei unseren speziellen Laufräder die Gewichte immer ohne Schnellspanner angegeben werden.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Niels Wahl
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## criscross (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo Canyon 

Habe die Laufräder jetzt noch mal auf einer zweiten Waage gewogen.
Die Laufräder wiegen ohne Schnellspanner genau 1840 gr.

Da hat DT-Swiss ja die Vorgabe von 1700 gr. nur knapp verpaßt ! 

Spricht ja eigendlich nicht für die Qualität die man sonst von

DT-Swiss und Canyon gewohnt ist.

Schade !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Januar 2010)

feardorcha schrieb:


> O-Ton von Canyon: "Gewicht wird durch die Namengsgebung bestimmt: ca. 1.650 g"
> O-Ton von DT-Swiss: "Das Gewicht des Laufradsatzes ergibt sich aus der Bezeichnung. Sprich also in Ihrem Fall 1650."
> 
> Ich habe auch nicht vor, mich mit Canyon darüber zu streiten.



aber hallo !
wenn du das so bestätigt bekommen hast, würde ich mich durchaus mit denen "streiten" !

denn dann ist es keine Blendung mehr, sondern durchaus eine Verarsche mit (vorsichtig ausgedrückt) einer Tendenz in Richtung "Betrug"
Allerdings zeigt die Aussage die criscross bekommen hat ja, dass dort die eine Hand (wieder?) nicht weiß was die andere erzählt.....




feardorcha schrieb:


> Der LRS wird so wie er ist als Neu vertickt und gut is...



Würde ich so nicht gleich machen 
Sondern von Canyon erst einmal eine schriftliche Stellungnahme verlangen und versuchen mich mit denen daraufhin zu einigen dass du im Austausch das bekommst was du gekauft hast und dir auf Nachfrage auch nochmals bestätigt wurde, nämlich einen entsprechend leichten LRS
Zumindest der Versuch einer gütlichen Einigung wäre mir den Aufwand allemal wert

abgesehen davon dass du als Verkäufer dann die richtige Angaben machen musst, sprich ~1800g dazu schreiben ;-)



feardorcha schrieb:


> Dass Felix Wolf für einen entsprechend höherwertigeren LRS mehr nimmt, ist mir auch klar - das zahle ich dann aber auch gerne.



ein vom Profi aufwändig handeingespeichter Top LRS ist aber auch so eine andere Liga, egal wer den aufgebaut hat. 
Ich fahre seit Jahren LRS von Whizz Wheels (mit dem neuesten sind es mittlerweile vier) und kenne nennenswerte Probleme nicht. Das Einzige war letztes Jahr, da ist mir an einem 11-12 Jahre alten HR eine Speiche gerissen. Das ist aber auch ein Leichtbau HR zudem mein heutiges Kampf Gewicht nicht mehr ganz passt 



feardorcha schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass Canyon das nicht nötig hat.



da gebe ich dir völlig Recht !



feardorcha schrieb:


> Meine Kaufentscheidung wäre auch auf Canyon gefallen, wenn der LRS "X1800" gehießen hätte.
> Cube, Canyon und Co. sollten sich einfach mal überlegen, ob eine solche "geschickte Blendung" nicht evtl. dazu führt, dass das nächste Bike kein Cube, Canyon oder dergleichen mehr sein wird. Es geht hier schließlich auch um Vertrauen und woher soll ich wissen, dass diese Strategie in Zukunft nicht auch auf andere Bauteile ausgedehnt wird, wodurch der Preisvorteil eines Versenders ad absurdum geführt wird.



und gerade deshalb würde ich mich doch mit denen "streiten" damit klar wird so geht es nicht
wehrt sich keiner, werden sie an der Strategie nichts ändern
man muss sich nicht alles gefallen lassen


btw..... ein Freund und langjähriger Bikepartner hat sich ein neues Cube Stereo bestellt. 
Da steckt ein sog. DT Swiss XPW1600 LRS drinnen......gibt es so auch nicht zu kaufen und wenn das Bike geliefert ist, bin ich auch mal gespannt was bei dem dann für ein Gewicht herauskommt !
Aber schon allein das 2.4 Fat Albert drauf montiert sind, schließt eine leichte CC Felge von DT eigentlich aus oder die Felge ist dann viel zu schmal für den 2.4er....

Gruß Björn


----------



## Rines (29. Januar 2010)

Der alte Sack schrieb:


> alte bruehe - 150gr. - dann kann man sich`s auch mit mir verscherzen - wenn das bsp.weise die fehlmenge an der käsethecke ist......
> steht irgendwo das der lfr-satz 1650 wiegen muss - nein ? - ach wegem dem aufkleber - hmm - dieselben typen bleiben auch einfach auf der strasse stehen...... weil da nen rotes licht ist ..!
> 
> man,man,man - immer wieder diesselbe leier - billig kaufen aber teuer saufen (wollen) - vllt. klappts ja irgendwann




Ich bin auch nicht der Typ der es aufs gramm genau haben will. 
Deswegen geb ich dir schon recht.. 
aber!!! 
wenn einer was anpreist, dann muss er es auch halten.. ich will ja für nix bezahlen was ich nicht bekomme.. 
da könnte ich ja genauso sagen ferrari kaufen fiat bekommen.. 
hoffe du weisst wie ich meine?

Aber jetz is ja eh geklärt denke ich?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Januar 2010)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> nach Rücksprache mit unserem Produktmanagement kann ich euch folgendes zu unseren OEM-DT-Swiss-Laufrädern sagen:
> 
> ...



sorry Niels
wenn ihr 1650 draufklebt und dies dann den Kunden auch so als Gewicht bestätigt wird, intern dann schon ein Gewicht von 1700g angepeilt wurde und letztendlich über 1800g rauskommen, dann stimmt was nicht !
+/- 7% Toleranz hin oder her !
wobei ich nicht glaube dass ihr bei einem auf dem X1800 basierenden LRS dann welche mit sub 1600g dabei habt (1700g -7%= 1581g)

Das solltet ihr mit eurem und dem DT Produktmanagment mal abklären und das dann auch euren Beratern entsprechend mitteilen
Dann kommen solche Beiträge auch gar nicht erst zustande

Gruß Björn

@Rines: wenn du Ferrari kaufst bekommst du FIAT, Ferrari ist ne Tochter von FIAT


----------



## feardorcha (29. Januar 2010)

@Bjoern: Da bin ich aber froh, dass wir letzten Endes einer Meinung sind!  

Werde dieses WE mal Canyon eine mail zukommen lassen.


----------



## criscross (29. Januar 2010)

na,da bin ich ja mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt.

Glaube ja kaum das Canyon die Räder umtauscht,
weil dann kann Canyon schon mal neue Aufkleber für 
die Laufräder drucken lassen mit X 1850,
wäre dann wenigstens ehrlich und keine Mogelpackung 
und kein Kunde wäre entäuscht !!!!!!!


----------



## schappi (30. Januar 2010)

1700gx1.07= 1819g max. Gewicht bei 7% Toleranz.
Mit 1840 liegt der Laufradsatz bei 1,082 und damit ausserhalb der Toleranz.
Punkt!
Ich glaube DT Swiss hat da einfach den X1800 LRS mit anderen Aufklebern geliefert.
Das ist ein Fall für die Qualitätssicherung.
Als Lieferant für die Automobilindustrie wäre DT Swiss jetzt "in deep Shit"


----------



## mstaab_canyon (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

die 1840g kann ich mir tatsächlich nicht erklären - DT gibt den X1800 mit 1730g bei 5mm Achsen an und wir haben definitiv leichtere Bauteile in unserem Laufrad (für die wir auch mehr Geld bezahlen als der X1800 standardmäßig kostet). Allerdings habe ich auch schon Realgewichte von über 1800g für den X1800 im Netz gefunden. Eine "Mogelpackung" und "Kundenverarsche" entspricht nicht unserer Firmenpolitik und auch nicht der von DT Swiss (und ich bin mir sicher das es auch bei den Kollegen aus Süddeutschland mit den anderen DT Customlaufrädern nicht zur Firmenpolitik gehört). Ich frage gerne noch einmal nach. Da wir zur Zeit unsere Specs für 2011 abschliessen bin ich aber stark eingebunden, frage aber beim nächsten Gespräch mit DT gerne nach.

Ich möchte auch noch einmal betonen das die Gesamtgewichte der Räder auf der Homepage auch nicht gewürfelt oder geschönt wurden sondern real ausgewogen sind - Fehler mal aussen vor stimmen die im Rahmen der Toleranzen bei verschiedenen Bauteilen.

VG
Michael


----------



## criscross (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo mstaab von Canyon

da Sie sich das mit dem * Übergewicht* der Laufräder
auch nicht vorstellen können,wird der Fehler wohl bei 
DT-Swiss liegen, oder ? 

Gibt es denn bei Canyon im Einkauf keine Qualitätskontrolle ?

Ich sende ihnen gerne die Laufräder zum nachwiegen zu.
Sie können mir dann ja gerne die Original *Light Version* zurück. schicken.
Ich war bis jetzt ein sehr zufriedener Canyon Kunde
( 4 Bikes in den letzten 12 Monaten gekauft ) und es wäre
doch gut, wenn es auch dabei bliebe, oder ?

VG
St.W


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (30. Januar 2010)

Und darum wirds diesmal leider kein drittes Canyon bei mir.... schade.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. Januar 2010)

unchained schrieb:


> Und darum wirds diesmal leider kein drittes Canyon bei mir.... schade.



nur wegen 150g Übergewicht am LRS ??

so ärgerlich das auch ist
es wäre für mich kein ausschlaggebender Grund auf ein Bike zu verzichten
schon eher, dass andere Mütter auch schöne Töchter haben


----------



## unchained (30. Januar 2010)

zudem kam noch, dass es diesmal auch leider kein highend Alu hardtail gab... nur xt und x9 zudem noch eine enduro lenker / vorbau kombi.... dazu noch die zu schweren laufräder. Und gleich 500 euro mehr für nen carbonrad auszugeben ist es mir nicht wert. 

ich bau mir nun selbst eins auf


----------



## criscross (30. Januar 2010)

@ unchained
eine enduro lenker / vorbau kombi.... dazu noch die zu schweren laufräder. 


Das war auch bei mir das erste was ich am MR 8 geändert habe !
war ja unmöglich für nen Marathon Bike.
siehe Fotos


----------



## decline (31. Januar 2010)

edit


----------



## feardorcha (31. Januar 2010)

Ich habe ein schwarzes... so und jetzt? 

190g sind schon `ne Ecke - insbesondere am Laufrad.
Der weiße Lack - der zwar auch nicht meine Wahl wäre - ist jedoch keine rotierende Masse und "fällt daher nicht so sehr ins Gewicht".


----------



## criscross (31. Januar 2010)

feardorcha schrieb:


> Ich habe ein schwarzes... so und jetzt?
> 
> 190g sind schon `ne Ecke - insbesondere am Laufrad.
> Der weiße Lack - der zwar auch nicht meine Wahl wäre - ist jedoch keine rotierende Masse und "fällt daher nicht so sehr ins Gewicht".


 

Genau * SO* sehe ich das auch. 

Außerdem habe ich schon ein schwarzes  !


----------



## tane (31. Januar 2010)

leute, leute!
ich komm aus der segelbranche, wir messen bootslÃ¤ngen schon seit anbeginn der zeiten in fuÃ (=30,48cm).
da ist das komplett "normal", daÃ die "makrele 35" 9,8m lang sein kann. & da gehts um ware die â¬80 000 aufwÃ¤rts kostet. das regt keinen auf...
durchforstet mal die anglophone radforenwelt, ich wette ihr werdet keinen solchen fred finden! das ist dem deutschen sprachraum mit seiner "grÃ¼ndlichkeit vorbehalten ", "overschmidt" halt 
(edit: "wer keine 150gr Ã¼bergewicht hat der werfe den ersten stein!" - steht schon in der bibel)


----------



## feardorcha (31. Januar 2010)

Oh Mann, Tane...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (31. Januar 2010)

tane schrieb:


> leute, leute!
> ich komm aus der segelbranche
> 
> 
> Gibts denn kein Forum für Bootfahrer


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Januar 2010)

tane schrieb:


> leute, leute!
> ich komm aus der segelbranche, wir messen bootslängen schon seit anbeginn der zeiten in fuß (=30,48cm).
> da ist das komplett "normal", daß die "makrele 35" 9,8m lang sein kann. & da gehts um ware die 80 000 aufwärts kostet. das regt keinen auf...
> durchforstet mal die anglophone radforenwelt, ich wette ihr werdet keinen solchen fred finden! das ist dem deutschen sprachraum mit seiner "gründlichkeit vorbehalten ", "overschmidt" halt
> (edit: "wer keine 150gr übergewicht hat der werfe den ersten stein!" - steht schon in der bibel)





du kennst den Unterschied zw. Äpfel und Birnen ??

im übrigen ist genau das, die deutsche Gründlichkeit nämlich, das was in Produktionen oder sonstigen Geschäftsbereichen überall auf der Welt sehr geschätzt wird


----------



## tane (31. Januar 2010)

gründlichkeit = erbsenzählen???
mir kommt vor da verträgt jemand die wahrheit nicht
schauts einmal bikes von sogen. "marktleadern" wie scott & specialized an, was da für laufräder verbaut werden...auf 3000, 4000 euro-bikes...
canyon kann man vielleicht was vorwerfen, miese komponenten ums geld imho nicht. & ich glaube es ist nirgends gestanden "laufradgewicht xyz gramm"
ich gratuliere euch jedenfalls zur übergewichtfreiheit! (& vor jeder tour/ausfahrt schön einen einlauf machen, jedes gramm zählt!)


----------



## criscross (31. Januar 2010)

er hatt es immer noch nicht verstanden


----------



## tane (31. Januar 2010)

...hat er wirklich nicht!


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (31. Januar 2010)

Ich habe meine X1650 auf meinem neuen GC AL 9.0 nicht gewogen und hab es  auch nicht vor 

Aber auch ich habe (da ich auf der DT Swiss Website nix über den X1650 finden konnte) vor dem Kauf meines Rads eine Mail an Canyon geschrieben und gefragt, ob die 1650, wie von DT Swiss gewohnt, das Gewicht des LRS wiederspiegeln. Dies wurde mir auch prompt von Canyon positiv beschieden.

Und genau da liegt meiner Meinung nach doch der Hase begraben, nicht, das der LRS vielleicht +/- xxx Gramm schwerer oder leichter ist, sondern das DT Swiss es zuläßt, das ein Hersteller ihre bekannte DT X **** Bezeichnung nutzen darf, obwohl hier offenbar größere Abweichungen vorzuliegen scheinen als bei den handelsüblichen DT X **** LRS.

Ich finde bei der Geschichte also eher die Politik von DT Swiss fragwürdig denn die von Canyon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Januar 2010)

@Taneh mann, entweder ist dir beim segeln zu oft der Baum an den Schädel geknallt oder du hast nicht verstanden um was es geht
wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, von daher würde ich dir raten vielleicht noch mal alles zu lesen, insbeosndere die Beiträge der beiden Canyon Mitarbeiter


----------



## radastir (31. Januar 2010)




----------



## white batman (31. Januar 2010)

radastir schrieb:


>




pwnd.............


----------



## Jogi (1. Februar 2010)

tane schrieb:


> [blablabla]
> (edit: "wer keine 150gr übergewicht hat der werfe den ersten stein!" - steht schon in der bibel)



ich nehme zwei spitze, dazu zwei flache und ein Paket Kies


----------



## mstaab_canyon (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eben noch einmal mit DT Swiss gesprochen. Die DT Angaben für den X1800, welcher mit 1730g angegebenen Gewicht ja die Basis für unser X1650 Laufrad ist, gelten für den Centerlock-Laufrad *ohne* jegliches Zubehör wie RWS Spanner und vor allem Centerlock-Adapter. Wir verwenden aus verschiedenen Gründen bei unseren Laufrädern 6-Loch IS Naben, welche standardmäßig schwerer sind als Centerlocknaben ohne Adapter. Rechnet man jetzt aber die benötigten Centerlockadapter noch dazu liegt unser Laufradsatz unter Berücksichtigung der möglichen Gewichtstoleranzen da wo wir nach DT Definition auch liegen sollten. Unser Laufrad ist in jedem Falle leichter als der X1800, da wir definitiv leichtere Bauteile verwenden. Uns war es vor allem wichtig das der Endkunde die Canyon-Custom-Laufräder von der Definition her in der DT Hierarchie richtig einordnen kann. Das Gewicht in g stellt dabei sowohl bei DT als auch bei unseren Laufrädern nicht die exakte Bezeichnung für ein komplettes Laufrad dar, hilft aber bei der Einordnung - das ist in den Details sicher nicht klar kommuniziert, darüber spreche ich gerne mit unserem Marketing für 2011.

VG
Michael


----------



## criscross (1. Februar 2010)

Ja nee, is klar

wer lange genug sucht der findet schon eine Ausrede.

Also doch die fetten Laufräder bei ebay verschachern.

Hoffentlich hat hier keiner von den ebay usern mitgelesen,
das die überhaupt noch einer kaufen will.

Das wars dann wohl mit Canyon


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Februar 2010)

@Michael: macht doch gleich den richtigen X1800 Aufkleber drauf und gut ist
dann weiß jeder woran er ist
X1650 ist da einfach irreführend und wenn man sich das Endgewicht anschaut letztendlich falsch
und dem Zuständigen im Marketing würde ich da mal............auf die Füße treten !


----------



## mstaab_canyon (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

da muss ich mir bei der Bezeichnung X1650 schon selbst auf die Füsse treten - die stammt von mir, basierend auf dem Standardgewicht des X1800 und den von uns verbauten leichteren Bauteilen. Die Kommunikation an unsere Kunden das X1650 gleich 1650g beträgt ist so in der finalen Ausführung des Laufradsatzes aufgrund der IS-Nabe nicht korrekt. Der Standard-X1800 liegt ja mit Centerlock-Adaptern oder als IS 6-Loch Version auch deutlich über 1800g. In unserem Katalog oder auf der Webseite steht diese Info auch nicht, in der direkten Kundenkommuniktion ist das wohl anders, darum muss ich mich kümmern. Ich gebe die Info an unser Callcenter weiter, das hatte ich ehrlich gesagt auch im Detail so nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, Sorry.

VG
Michael


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (1. Februar 2010)

@Michael: Deine Ehrlichkeit und überhaupt das Feedback Deinerseits im Namen von Canyon finde ich gut, das ist nämlich auch nicht unbedingt selbstverständlich. Was mich bei der Sache wie schon geschrieben mehr wundert, ist, das DT Swiss das so abgesegnet hat (davon gehe ich ja mal aus), denn die verkaufen ihre Nomenklatur dem Kunden ja anhand des LRS Gewichts. Von daher ist die Sache leider schon ein wenig irreführend. Ich jedenfalls hätte mein AL 9.0 auch mit den X1800 für den selben Preis bestellt, so viel ist sicher 

@criscross: "Das wars dann wohl mit Canyon"... mh, findest Du die Reaktion nicht selbst ein wenig übertrieben?! Wenn ich in allen Lebensbereichen mit solcher Konsequenz reagieren würde, lebte ich längst in einer Höhle am Lagerfeuer und kein Rad weit und breit ;-)


----------



## Martina H. (1. Februar 2010)

> Unser Laufrad ist in jedem Falle leichter als der X1800, da wir definitiv leichtere Bauteile verwenden.





> unseren Laufrädern 6-Loch IS Naben, welche standardmäßig schwerer sind als Centerlocknaben ohne Adapter.





> Gewichtsersparnis gegenüber dem X1800 kommt dabei aus den Speichen/Nippeln und dem Freilaufkörper.



Hmmh, ich fasse mal zusammen: Die Naben sind schwerer weil 6-Loch Befestigung, die Speichen/Nippel/Freilauf dagegen leichter.

Ich kenne nicht die Differenzen die sich aus "Schwerer" und "Leichter" ergeben. Allerdings beruft sich sowohl DT Swiss als auch Canyon darauf, dass die Bezeichnung der Räder ihrem Gewicht entsprechen. Sicher gibt es Fertigungstoleranzen, dass wären dann aber ca. 11% Mehrgewicht - und nach unten gibt es diese Toleranz sicher nicht (1470) 

Wenn der 1650 am Ende 1700 wiegen würde, hätte bestimmt niemand etwas dagegen!

So entsteht der Eindruck, dass man hier leichtere Laufräder vortäuschen möchte (zumal man am Telefon ja die entsprechende Auskunft bekommt) - eine Politik, die von den "Würfeln"  genauso gefahren wird (XPW 1600 - wiegt (selber gewogen) 1770).

Eigentlich sehr schade, denn so etwas hat weder Canyon noch Cube nötig - die Räder sind einfach eine Klasse für sich, da tut man sich mit solchen "Tricks" keinen Gefallen - meine Meinung!

Übrigens stimmen ansonsten die Gewichte die Canyon im Katalog angibt: Meins (XC 7 aus 2009, Gr. S) war angegeben mit 11,95 Kilo (gewogen werden bei den Herrenmodellen die M-Größen)- gewogen hat es dann tatsächlich 11,78 Kilo!

Eins noch zum Schluss: Positiv für Canyon ist (in jedem Fall), dass sich Herr Staab hier der Diskussion stellt - im Nachbarforum gibt es keine Spur einer Stellungnahme von Cube!

Respekt 



Grüße

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (1. Februar 2010)

ich finds halt traurig, das das von Canyon jetzt so runtergespielt
wird.

Da haben dieses Jahr eben alle Kunden Pech gehabt,
aber vielleicht merken oder wissen es ja auch nicht alle !

Nächstes Jahr gibt es dann neue Aufkleber und fertig.


----------



## greatwhite (1. Februar 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> ich finds halt traurig, das das von Canyon jetzt so runtergespielt
> wird.
> 
> Da haben dieses Jahr eben alle Kunden Pech gehabt,
> ...



Was hast Du außer der Stellungnahme und dem "sorry" denn erwartet?
Meinst Du, Canyon zahlt jetzt allen Kunden mit diesem LRS 20% vom Kaufpreis zurück?


----------



## criscross (1. Februar 2010)

für ein Sorry kann ich mir nichts kaufen, ist also nix Wert

Ich hätte wenigstens eine PN von M Staab erwartet
und den Tausch der Laufräder.


----------



## greatwhite (1. Februar 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> für ein Sorry kann ich mir nichts kaufen, ist also nix Wert
> 
> Ich hätte wenigstens eine PN von M Staab erwartet
> und den Tausch der Laufräder.



Ich fühle mit Dir.
Dann war es sicher auch am ehesten Dein Ziel hier eine üppige Kulanz rauszuleiern, wo es vielen Anderen eher um die technischen Fakten ging!?


----------



## criscross (2. Februar 2010)

Sorry, aber auf so dumme Fragen antworte ich nicht.

Für mich ist das Thema jetzt beendet.

Die tollen Laufräder werden verscherbelt und schluß.

Hätte ich das Bike nicht schon kompl. umgebaut gehabt,

hatte ich es wieder zurück geschickt.


----------



## feardorcha (2. Februar 2010)

Also meiner Meinung nach kann man das Problem auf folgenden Satz reduzieren:



mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Die Kommunikation an unsere Kunden das X1650 gleich 1650g beträgt ist so in der finalen Ausführung des Laufradsatzes aufgrund der IS-Nabe nicht korrekt.




Fakt ist: Sowohl DT Swiss als auch Canyon haben mir via email zugesichert, dass das Gewicht des LRS der Artikelbezeichnung entspricht.

Da ist es dann auch völlig egal, wie das Mehrgewicht zustande kommt oder, was man mit der Artikelbezeichnung erreichen _wollte_.
Die falsche Beschreibung des Artikels wird dadurch keine richtige.

Es ist auch nicht damit getan, dies zu entschuldigen.
Da hat criscross schon recht.
Das nennt man "Sachmangel".


----------



## Der alte Sack (2. Februar 2010)

feardorcha schrieb:


> "Sachmangel".



hier stellt sich dann doch die frage ob "erheblich" oder nicht - die antwort werden die meisten hier wohl korrekt einschätzen.

solltest du (und auch einige gleichgeschaltete) deswegen jetzt mit canyon schmollen/zürnen/genervt sein ist das für canyon sicher "schmerzlich" aber verschmerzbar.

keine abrede jedoch das canyon das ge-f-i-c-k-t eingeschaedelt hat und ich die marke (aus ganz anderen gruenden) auch nicht empfehlenswert finde - wie sich zeigt(e) hat das konzept im geiz ist geil land aber eben potenzial.


----------



## feardorcha (2. Februar 2010)

Der alte Sack schrieb:


> hier stellt sich dann doch die frage ob "erheblich" oder nicht - die antwort werden die meisten hier wohl korrekt einschätzen.



Ja, das korrekt einschätzen zu können, fällt tatsächlich den meisten recht leicht. Da gibt`s ja auch nicht viel zu deuteln: 1840g/1650g = 1,115...
Also 190g bzw. 11,5% Abweichung vom versprochenen Gewicht.
Wenn Du meinst, dass das geringfügig ist, hast Du keine Ahnung von der Materie oder willst einfach nur stänkern. (oder beides)



Der alte Sack schrieb:


> wie sich zeigt(e) hat das konzept im geiz ist geil land aber eben potenzial.



Und das sagt der Schotten-Fan?!


----------



## Der alte Sack (2. Februar 2010)

ohhh - 190g - 11% vom versprochenen - köstlich !

- 1x wald feucht = mindestens 190g dreck gratis ab km5
- 1,1% steigung - mindestens so ekelhaft wie 11% mehrgewicht
- fortsetzung beliebig.....

ich bin schottenfan ? - interessant was du so weisst - mit (versuchter) gleicher "begabung" deute ich gern deine "hobbys" : glaskugel, kaffeesatzlesen, handauflegen, paralyse ?


MEINE HERREN - 11,5% - DAS IST DOCH ÜBERHAUPTNIX !!! beim matratzendiscount um die ecke gibts wenigstens 78% - machmal über 84% - und beim bloedmarkt ist einiges gar umsonst ...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feardorcha (2. Februar 2010)

Der alte Sack schrieb:


> ohhh - 190g - 11% vom versprochenen - köstlich !
> 
> - 1x wald feucht = mindestens 190g dreck gratis ab km5
> - 1,1% steigung - mindestens so ekelhaft wie 11% mehrgewicht
> ...



Also doch "beides"...


----------



## Der alte Sack (2. Februar 2010)

feardorcha schrieb:


> Also doch "beides"...



bist der checker was ?


----------



## feardorcha (2. Februar 2010)

Der alte Sack schrieb:


> bist der checker was ?



Haha, Du bist ja ein ganz lustiger Kollege!

Sorry, aber bei dem Kindergarten-Niveau klinke ich mich dann mal aus der Diskussion aus.


----------



## Der alte Sack (2. Februar 2010)

schön von dir - dachte schon es dauert noch ewig


----------



## Cortezsi (3. Februar 2010)

Der alte Sack schrieb:


> schön von dir - dachte schon es dauert noch ewig



Troll nicht rum...


----------



## Kingpin78 (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mein DT Swiss X-1800 (mit 6-Loch Disc Naben) Laufradsatz wiegt ohne Schnellspanner
1815 Gramm.



Gruß Kingpin78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (3. Februar 2010)

ich sag ja, die haben die Aufkleber vertauscht,

die Deppen   !


----------



## Kingpin78 (3. Februar 2010)

Ich nochmal,

ist sicher aber auch alles eine Frage des Preises. Nen X-1800 LR Satz bekommt man
für ca. 250,00 Euro. Der ca. 1600 Gramm schwere LR Satz DT Swiss M-1600 kostet 
halt schon fast 500,00 Euronen.

Mfg Kingpin78


----------



## criscross (3. Februar 2010)

Kingpin78 schrieb:


> Ich nochmal,
> 
> ist sicher aber auch alles eine Frage des Preises. Nen X-1800 LR Satz bekommt man
> für ca. 250,00 Euro. Der ca. 1600 Gramm schwere LR Satz DT Swiss M-1600 kostet
> ...


 
Ah, 
endlich mal einer der es verstanden hat, worum es hier geht

 DANKE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Februar 2010)

Kingpin78 schrieb:


> Ich nochmal,
> 
> ist sicher aber auch alles eine Frage des Preises. Nen X-1800 LR Satz bekommt man
> für ca. 250,00 Euro. Der ca. 1600 Gramm schwere LR Satz DT Swiss M-1600 kostet
> halt schon fast 500,00 Euronen.



das ist schon richtig
aber es geht/ging ja darum dass hier mit etwas "geworben" wird X1650=~1650g Gewicht das dann aber nicht eingehalten wird

wie und warum das nun so ist kann sich jeder selbst ausmalen

immerhin wurde ja von Seiten Canyons Fehler in der Kommunikation eingeräumt
ein leicht fahler Nachgeschmack bleibt, insbesondere sollte sich daran nun nichts ändern
Letztendlich halte ich die Namensgebung so für etwas unglücklich da irreführend.

schließlich kauft auch keiner ein Pfund Brot das dann aber nur 440g wiegt. Da bekäme der Bäcker auch von Seiten der Innung und der Gewerbeaufsicht eins auf den Deckel.

ob man jetzt nur wegen dem LRS auf die Bikes von Canyon verzichten soll um sich dann bei einer der anderen (günstigen) Firmen genauso blenden zu lassen muss jeder selbst entscheiden. 
Ich finde es übertrieben zumindest solange das angegebene Bike Gesamtgewicht stimmt. Wenn das dann aber auch 11% Übergewicht aufweist, würde ich auch alles wieder einpacken und zurückschicken.

btw. mein neues Bike ist ein Selbstaufbau. Alle bisher gekauften Anbauteile habe ich nachgewogen und alle sind schwerer als die jeweiligen Hersteller angeben. Hier wird überall sehr großzügig gewogen oder eben vom Marketing geschönigte Zahlen veröffentlich. 
z.B. wiegt die Bike ja auch alle Räder ohne Pedale. In meinen Augen völliger Blödsinn und ebenfalls Augenwischerei. Ein Bike ohne Pedale ist nunmal nicht fahrbereit.

Fazit: Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser !


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (3. Februar 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> z.B. wiegt die Bike ja auch alle Räder ohne Pedale. In meinen Augen völliger Blödsinn und ebenfalls Augenwischerei. Ein Bike ohne Pedale ist nunmal nicht fahrbereit.




Diese Vorgehensweise finde ich wiederum völlig nachvollziehbar und auch sinnvoll, da jede(r) sich andere Pedale an sein Rad schraubt und sich anderenfalls dann noch mehr und erst recht über einen Unterschied seines Rads zur Angabe vom Hersteller / Test wundern würde.


----------



## Der alte Sack (3. Februar 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Troll nicht rum...


weil dir`s nicht passt ? - mir schon


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Februar 2010)

zedbeeblebrox schrieb:


> Diese Vorgehensweise finde ich wiederum völlig nachvollziehbar und auch sinnvoll, da jede(r) sich andere Pedale an sein Rad schraubt und sich anderenfalls dann noch mehr und erst recht über einen Unterschied seines Rads zur Angabe vom Hersteller / Test wundern würde.



sorry aber das ist kein Argument (bzw. nur das ausgelutschte, das die Magazine vorschieben), insbesondere nicht bei den Bikes die komplett mit Pedalen verkauft werden und die meisten die dann auch drauf lassen
denn ich kann ja auch einen anderen LRS kaufen
oder eine andere Gabel
oder da jeder einen anderen Hintern hat, einen anderen für mich passenden Sattel
oder andere Griffe, Lenker, Vorbauten,......

das ist schön für Bike & Co. damit sie werbewirksam Bikes unter 11 oder gar unter 10kg testen und fett 9,9kg auf's Titelblatt drucken können 
ich schau nur noch nach dem Rahmengewicht und rechne meine Ausstattung drauf.


----------



## tane (3. Februar 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> .....schließlich kauft auch keiner ein Pfund Brot das dann aber nur 440g wiegt. Da bekäme der Bäcker auch von Seiten der Innung und der Gewerbeaufsicht eins auf den Deckel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schön, daß du aufs brot kommst: hier in österarm wiegt "der kg brot" schon seit langer zeit alle paar jahre ein bißchen weniger, das waren mal 985gr (auch schon lange her), weiß nicht wo wir heute angelangt sind. die instantsuppen"tasse" hat noch 150ml, so gehts. würde mich seeehr wundern, wenn das in der brd anders ist. der wein darf "verschnitten" werden (solange soundsoviel prozente vom "besoffenplus" drinnen sind, darf das ganze gebräu so heißen) - da wird die bikebranche verschont bleiben? die "1,9 liter autos - wieviel hubraum haben die alle? 1850ccm?

@selbstaufbau: da weißt ja jetzt, wieviel komponenten du um den preis vom kompletten (150gr überfetten) canyon kriegst...rahmen & gabel wern sich vielleicht ausgehn...
fangt doch den atomkrieg an wegen 150gr...!


----------



## Der alte Sack (3. Februar 2010)

tane schrieb:


> fangt doch den atomkrieg an wegen 150gr...!




sowas auch - das ist für die herren hier sicher viel zu relationsfern, oder ? - aber bei immerhin 11% fehlgewicht könnte man ja vllt. noch mal drüber nachdenken....


----------



## feardorcha (3. Februar 2010)

Kingpin78 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mein DT Swiss X-1800 (mit 6-Loch Disc Naben) Laufradsatz wiegt ohne Schnellspanner
> 1815 Gramm.
> ...



Das finde ich dann doch sehr interessant!

Der X1800 mit 6-Loch Disc-Aufnahme wiegt 25g weniger als ein von Canyon gelabelter X1650 mit 6-Loch Disc-Aufnahme, welcher angeblich mit leichteren und höherwertigeren Komponenten versehen ist?!

Herr Staab, Ihre Erklärung steht auf wackligen Füßen.




criscross schrieb:


> ich sag ja, die haben die Aufkleber vertauscht


Vertauscht? Nö, das war schon Absicht.
Ein Schelm, wer Böses denkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der alte Sack (3. Februar 2010)

feardorcha schrieb:


> Herr Staab, Ihre Erklärung steht auf wackligen Füßen.



wozu so förmlich wenn du ihn eh teeren und federn willst ?

auszerdem dachte ich du bist raus - keiner hält mehr wort


----------



## tane (3. Februar 2010)

wems mit der gewichtersparnis wirklich ernst ist:

http://www.moviprep.de/uebermoviprep0/

(wie manche hier "full of shit" sind sparen die unglaublich!!)


----------



## Der alte Sack (3. Februar 2010)

tane schrieb:


> (wie manche hier "full of shit" sind sparen die unglaublich!!)



bei dir hat`s geholfen ?


----------



## feardorcha (3. Februar 2010)

Der alte Sack schrieb:


> tane schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wems mit der gewichtersparnis wirklich ernst ist:
> ...




Haha, mal wieder ein Beweis dafür, dass Du nur auf Streit aus bist UND noch nichteinmal einfachste Zusammenhänge verstehst.
tane hat nicht Dich gemeint - nur mal so nebenbei... 

Im Übrigen meinte ich mit meiner Aussage, dass ich mich aus jener Diskussion auf Kindergarten-Niveau ausklinke, nicht den Thread.
Vielmehr zielte ich auf die "sehr geistreiche" Konversation mit Dir ab.
Absofort werde ich (Versprochen!) gar nicht mehr auf Deine Kommentare eingehen und dieses wunderbare Forum aufhübschen, indem ich Dich auf meine Ignore-List schmeiße. *plong*

Bye, bye


----------



## markusunterwegs (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo Jungs,
Hallo Canyon Team,

wo wir gerade beim Gramm zählen sind...

Wie sind denn die folgenden Laufräder einzuordnen?

DT Swiss XR 1450 mit exklusivem Canyon Design

Kommen wir bei den Laufrädern auf 1450 Gramm ohne Schnellspanner, oder handelt es sich hierbei auch um eine Mogelpackung?

Bitte um Antwort.

Danke


----------



## Der alte Sack (4. Februar 2010)

feardorcha schrieb:


> ..... indem ich Dich auf meine Ignore-List schmeiße....



wenigstens was - nicht mal mehr fragen darf man ob das empfohlene auch im selbstversuch getestet wurde......


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Februar 2010)

markusunterwegs schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> Hallo Canyon Team,
> 
> wo wir gerade beim Gramm zählen sind...
> ...




was glaubst du ?? 
ich sag ~11% mehr weil das eigentlich die X1650 sein sollten


----------



## mstaab_canyon (4. Februar 2010)

markusunterwegs schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> Hallo Canyon Team,
> 
> wo wir gerade beim Gramm zählen sind...
> ...



Hallo,

das sind die ganz normalen XR1450, der Unterschied zu den Standard-DT Laufrädern besteht in der Farbe schwarz gegenüber dem silbergrau bei den Aftermarket-Laufrädern.

@feardorcha: Ich mags übrigens gar nicht gerne wenn ich als Lügner dargestellt werde - ich habe hier die Fakten offengelegt und unser Callcenter angewiesen das tatsächliche Gewicht mit der 6-Loch Nabe anzugeben. Soweit ich weiss ist der Threadersteller ohnehin schon im Kontakt mit unserem Service. Ich möchte hier auch den Threadersteller gerne noch einmal um Entschuldigung bitten das ihm auf Nachfrage ein falsches Gewicht genannt wurde. Absicht steht da nicht dahinter, ich hatte tatsächlich nicht auf dem Schirm das die DT Angabe auf Centerlock-Naben ohne Adapter beruht und unser Laufradsatz mit IS daher schwerer sein muss als die Nomenklatur vermuten lässt.

Ich möchte auch gerne nochmal darauf hinweisen das die Laufräder des Threaderstellers im Laufe der Diskussion auch 40g schwerer geworden sind - bitte vergesst hier nicht eventuelle Messungenauigkeiten und Produktionschwankungen mit zu berücksichtigen. 

VG
Michael

VG
Michael


----------



## feardorcha (4. Februar 2010)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> @feardorcha: Ich mags übrigens gar nicht gerne wenn ich als Lügner dargestellt werde



Habe ich nicht und würde ich nie tun!
Ich habe gesagt, dass Ihre Erklärung auf wackligen Füßen steht.
Das ist ein Unterschied.

Fakt ist: Sie haben erklärt, dass das finale Gewicht an der 6-Loch-Aufnahme liegt, jedoch leichtere Komponenten als beim X1800 verwendet wurden und der X1800 (6-Loch Disc) somit mehr wiegt.
Der X1800 jedoch wiegt mit 6-Loch-Aufnahme 25g weniger als der "X1650".
Da passt doch etwas nicht zusammen oder sehe ich das falsch?

Dass eine Erklärung auf wackligen Füßen steht, bedingt nicht etwa, dass eine Lüge im Raum steht.
Es kann auch sein, dass Ihre Erklärung auf falschen Informationen beruht oder ein Aspekt nicht berücksichtigt wurde.
Vielleicht hat DT Swiss, die den LRS ja für Sie bauen, einen Fehler begangen oder es gibt noch ein Bauteil, dass wir nicht einbezogen haben.

Warum nimmt Canyon nicht einfach einen Standardsatz, dessen Eigenschaften bekannt sind?

Halten Sie die Bezeichnung, die Sie sich nach eigener Aussage selbst ausgedacht haben im Rahmen der DT Swiss-Nomenklatur für ehrlich,
wenn ein DT Swiss XR 1450 eben auch 1450g, ein M1600 1620g und ein X1800 schlussendlich auch mit etwa 1800 g zu Buche schlagen?

Sie haben beabsichtigt, dass man den Satz richtig einordnet.
Müsste er dann nicht X1800C (C für Canyondesign) oder so ähnlich heißen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niederbayer (4. Februar 2010)

feardorcha schrieb:


> .......................Halten Sie die Bezeichnung, die Sie sich nach eigener Aussage selbst ausgedacht haben im Rahmen der DT Swiss-Nomenklatur für ehrlich,
> wenn ein DT Swiss XR 1450 eben auch 1450g, ein M1600 1620g und ein X1800 schlussendlich auch mit etwa 1800 g zu Buche schlagen?
> 
> Sie haben beabsichtigt, dass man den Satz richtig einordnet.
> Müsste er dann nicht X1800C (C für Canyondesign) oder so ähnlich heißen?



Ich denke dieser Vorwurf ist gerechtfertigt


----------



## criscross (4. Februar 2010)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das sind die ganz normalen XR1450, der Unterschied zu den Standard-DT LaufrÃ¤dern besteht in der Farbe schwarz gegenÃ¼ber dem silbergrau bei den Aftermarket-LaufrÃ¤dern.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo M Staab, Canyon.

Das ich bei dem Canyon Service angerufen habe ist schon Richtig,
aber meine Reklamation wurde damit abgewÃ¼rgt: siehe Beitrag Nr.14.
Damit war das GespÃ¤ch dann beendet.

Habe gerade meine PN gelesen und siehe da, einem anderen Kunden
von Canyon wurde eine EntschÃ¤digung in Form von einem 50 â¬ Gutschein
angeboten.
Der hatte wohl die besseren Argumente, oder wie ?


VG

St. W.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne noch einige Vergleiche mit Standard-DT Laufrädern (nach Angaben auf der DT Webseite) machen um meinen Standpunkt zu verdeutlichen:

Der XR1450 wiegt angegebene 1460g in der Centerlock-Version, ohne Centerlockadapter. Addiert man diese dazu kommt man auf 1520g. DT hat bei den Standard-Laufrädern eine Toleranz um +/- 5%, also liegt der XR1450 in der Praxis zwischen 1444g und 1596g.

Der M1600 wiegt angegebene 1640g in der Centerlock-Version, ohne Centerlockadapter. Addiert man diese dazu kommt man auf 1700g. Mit Toleranz also in der Praxis zwischen 1615g und 1785g (da sind kurioserweise wieder die 11%).

Unser X1650 basiert auf dem angegeben Gewicht von 1730g für den X1800. Wir sparen bei Speichen/Nippeln und Freilauf ca. 80g. Würde theoretisch 1650g machen. Durchgerutscht ist mir dabei das die DT Gewichte auf Centerlock-Naben ohne Adapter basieren und IS-Naben schwerer sind - daher das höhere Endgewicht gegenüber unserer Angabe. Wir haben natürlich selbst inzwischen Laufräder hier nachgewogen und liegen zwischen 1750 und 1780g. Das ist etwas schwerer als nach DT Angabe eine Centerlock-Nabe mit Adapter wäre. Die 1840g des Threaderstellers kann ich mir tatsächlich nicht erklären, das muss entweder ein absoluter Ausreisser nach oben sein oder ein Messfehler. 

Wir liegen zwar nach DT-Nomenklatur auch ungefähr da wo ein M1600 liegt, wohler würde ich mich im Nachhinein mit einer anderen Bezeichnung fühlen die weniger erklärungsbedürftig wäre.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## preacherman1978 (4. Februar 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> Sorry, aber auf so dumme Fragen antworte ich nicht.
> 
> Für mich ist das Thema jetzt beendet.
> 
> ...




Und was gibste in der Ebay Auktion an ?   
Ich könnte wetten das da was von 1650 auftaucht.........


----------



## criscross (4. Februar 2010)

was Canyon kann, kann ich auch


----------



## Cortezsi (4. Februar 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> was Canyon kann, kann ich auch



Mann, mann, mann... selbst keinen Deut besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radastir (4. Februar 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> was Canyon kann, kann ich auch



Und was Du kannst, kann Dein armes Opfer dann hoffentlich auch


----------



## preacherman1978 (4. Februar 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> was Canyon kann, kann ich auch



scheinheilig, hiermit haste dich dann endgültig disqualifiziert. lern erstma wiegen !!!!!! 2 mal wiegen =  2 verschiedene ergebnisse 

werde ebay beobachten und den laufradsatz einfach so aus Spaß bei dir kaufen  und werde dich dann kontaktieren oder evtl auch nen thread aufmachen     ma kucken


lg
preach


----------



## schappi (4. Februar 2010)

criscros
Du stehst unter Beobachtung!
In deiner Haut möchte ich jetzt nicht stecken, hier gibt es mindestens ein Dutzend Leute die genau beobachten was du tust und die bereit sind dich öffentlich ans Kreuz zu nageln wenn du versuchst zu be*******n.

Viel Glück für den Rest deines Lebens
Schappi


----------



## criscross (4. Februar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> criscros
> Du stehst unter Beobachtung!
> In deiner Haut möchte ich jetzt nicht stecken, hier gibt es mindestens ein Dutzend Leute die genau beobachten was du tust und die bereit sind dich öffentlich ans Kreuz zu nageln wenn du versuchst zu be*******n.
> 
> ...


----------



## tane (4. Februar 2010)

"es soll am deutschen wesen, die ganze welt genesen!"

(juhu ich werd jetzt reich: ich übersetz euren fred ins englische & französische & verkauf das dann in uk, usa & fr als satirisches heftl!)


----------



## feardorcha (4. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was Ihr habt.

Criscross verkauft seinen Laufradsatz, OHNE eine Gewichtsangabe zu machen.
DT Swiss und Canyon haben dies über Ihren Kunden-Service getan.
Außerdem hat nicht Criscross sich die Bezeichnung des LRS einfallen lassen.
Ihr verwechselt da Ursache und Wirkung.



@mstaab:
Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Darlegung und, dass Sie sich hier so offen zu dem Thema äußern.
Das schätze ich sehr!
Ich habe eigentlich auch eine gute Meinung von Canyon und war daher über diese Sache etwas irritiert.
Sie haben schließlich auch Fehler eingestanden und jeder macht einmal Fehler.
Daher lasse ich es nun damit bewenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
fear


----------



## yjogam (4. Februar 2010)

> ...wohler würde ich mich im Nachhinein mit einer anderen Bezeichnung fühlen die weniger erklärungsbedürftig wäre.


----------



## preacherman1978 (4. Februar 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> schappi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > criscros
> ...


----------



## schappi (4. Februar 2010)

Na, um Ironie zu erkennen bedarf es halt eines Mindestmaßes an persöhnlicher Größe.


----------



## c3s19 (4. Februar 2010)

Mann, wegen dem Thread habe ich jetzt tatsächlich die Laufräder zerlegt - das Ausspeichen habe ich mir gespart ;-)

X1650 aus Nerve XC 8.0 2010: 1800g
VR: 803g ohne Schnellspanner, ohne Felgenband, mit Endkappen für 5mm Schnellspanner
HR: 997g ohne Schnellspanner, ohne Felgenband, mit Endkappen für 5mm Schnellspanner

Felgen vergleichbar mit X430, Innen/Aussen/Höhe 18,0/23,7/17,9mm
Naben vergleichbar mit 370sl wegen Alurotor (zumindest nicht magnetisch)

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, beide Laufräder zusammen 3987g, VR 1733g, HR 2254g (mit NN 2,25 Evo, Schlauch Conti MTB Light 26", Schwalbe HP Felgenband 22-559, Kassette SLX 11-34 und 185er Avid Scheiben)

Das ganze Bike wiegt aus dem Karton übrigens 12,05Kg, weiß in L, ohne Plastikfolie u.ä.

Sorry, ab und zu geht es mit mir durch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radastir (5. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht ist ja in Zukunft typenbezeichnungsmäßig ganz deutschgründlichst ein Kompromiß möglich, also z.B. als Produktbezeichnung statt "X1650" dann "1650+X"?!


----------



## unchained (5. Februar 2010)

c3s19 schrieb:


> Mann, wegen dem Thread habe ich jetzt tatsächlich die Laufräder zerlegt - das Ausspeichen habe ich mir gespart ;-)
> 
> X1650 aus Nerve XC 8.0 2010: 1800g
> VR: 803g ohne Schnellspanner, ohne Felgenband, mit Endkappen für 5mm Schnellspanner
> ...



Danke für den guten Beweis


----------



## Strider (5. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mir gestern überlegt ob ich meinen LRS auseinandernehmen und wiegen soll - dann habe ich gesehen, dass die Sonne scheint und bin lieber biken gegengen


----------



## criscross (5. Februar 2010)

c3s19 schrieb:


> Mann, wegen dem Thread habe ich jetzt tatsächlich die Laufräder zerlegt - das Ausspeichen habe ich mir gespart ;-)
> 
> X1650 aus Nerve XC 8.0 2010: 1800g
> VR: 803g ohne Schnellspanner, ohne Felgenband, mit Endkappen für 5mm Schnellspanner
> ...


 

Glückwunsch !
Dann hast du ja die selben Laufräder wie sie im XC 7.0 verbaut sind,
und das Bike ist 200 günstiger


----------



## unchained (5. Februar 2010)




----------



## teatimetom (5. Februar 2010)

radastir schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja in Zukunft typenbezeichnungsmäßig ganz deutschgründlichst ein Kompromiß möglich, also z.B. als Produktbezeichnung statt "X1650" dann "1650+X"?!



gute lösung


----------



## tane (5. Februar 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern überlegt ob ich meinen LRS auseinandernehmen und wiegen soll - dann habe ich gesehen, dass die Sonne scheint und bin lieber biken gegengen



endlich a gscheites statement von einem gewichtsfetischisten!!!


----------



## yjogam (5. Februar 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern überlegt ob ich meinen LRS auseinandernehmen und wiegen soll - dann habe ich gesehen, dass die Sonne scheint und bin lieber biken gegengen





Aus welchen Gründen sonst kaufen wir uns denn ein Fahrrad?
Warum alles so schwer machen??


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Februar 2010)

yjogam schrieb:


> Warum alles so schwer machen??



wieso ??
Canyon/DT hat hier doch was schwerer gemacht !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (5. Februar 2010)

(net zu glauben: die verbissenen germanen wern no locker!!)


----------



## modi__ (7. Juli 2010)

Habe den Thread hier zufällig gefunden. Bei den M 1800 bzw. M 1800 SL Laufrädern aus den den Canyon AMs wurde das Thema nicht so ausführlich diskutiert. Also wenn jemand Infos zu diesen beiden Laufrädern hat einfach mal hier vorbei schauen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=429198


----------



## Can07 (7. Juli 2010)

@Criscross: Wie ist die Sache denn jetzt ausgegangen mit Canyon? Würd mich mal interessieren.


----------



## greatwhite (14. Oktober 2010)

Kann es sein, dass die X1650 für die 2011er Saison auf X1700 umbenannt wurden um sich etwas mehr ans tatsächliche Gewicht anzunnähren, oder sind das wirklich neue Laufräder?


----------



## Frankfurter (15. Oktober 2010)

greatwhite schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die X1650 für die 2011er Saison auf X1700 umbenannt wurden um sich etwas mehr ans tatsächliche Gewicht anzunnähren, oder sind das wirklich neue Laufräder?




Das geile bei der Sache ist, dass ich das bei den 2011 auch gesehen hatte und schon gedacht habe, dass die 1650 vielleicht Stabilitätsprobleme hatten und deswegen wieder 50g schwerer geworden sind. Aber jetzt kann ich ja mit meinen 1650ern beruhigt weiter fahren 

Bin übrigens vom 2010 GC AL 9,0 restlos überzeugt und alles weitere zeigt der Langzeittest


----------



## Wurzelmann (15. Oktober 2010)

Das ganze muss man positiv sehen:

Wenn das Gesamtgewicht trotz schwererer Räder stimmt, dann ist das Tuningpotential deutlich höher als erwartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## probiker5 (14. November 2012)

Hi,
kann mir einer sagen, was der X1650 und der X1700 in etwa wiegen?
Hab gelesen, dass der X1700 mit dem X1800 ziemlich übereinstimmt, was das technische Angeht und auch das Gewicht meinte einer sei ähnlich bzw gleich!
könnt ihr dem zustimmen? 

MfG und vielen Dank


----------

